

How to Protect Your Google Analytics From Getting Hacked  - gauravsc
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/protect-analytics-from-hacking/

======
teemi
Thinking that filtering hostname by regular expression "larslofgren\\.com"
would protect the account is a very common newbie mistake. It would still
allow requests from e.g. larslofgren.com.example.com. The correct regular
expression to match the domain would be "^(www\\.)?larslofgren\\.com$". To
match other subdomains, "^(\w+\\.)*larslofgren\\.com$" can be used. Or, you
can use other filters with options that require "exact match" or "ends with".
(Sorry if those terms are not correct or accurate, I'm not using Google
Analytics in English.)

